# Breeding Pair



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have a mated pair of 08 grizzles that I will give to someone. All I need is a shipping box and the cost of shipping.

George


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

how much is shiping to canada


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just sent you a pm


----------

